

Things I learned while breaking my car - 2arrs2ells
http://tumblr.2arrs2ells.com/post/12212048934/things-i-learned-while-breaking-my-car

======
2arrs2ells
I'm the OP - would greatly appreciate feedback, as I try to write more
regularly.

Also - this didn't make it into the article, but I'm pretty sure the issue has
to do with a cable that got disconnected / soldered joint that broke (the
stereo was working, but seems to have lost power about a week ago).

